# 2001 TT- A pillar gauge pods?



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

Looking to find a triple pod for the BT setup.. Anyone know any links off hand?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

There are none


----------



## 1.8Tbug (Jun 17, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> There are none


thank god that would look terrible have you seen the size of our pillars


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

Make one? What you see here is my first attempt at it, I may redo it if I find another a pillar.
3 would be really busy but if you need it then do what you think needs to be done

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Trying to work with podi to get a dual setup made for the steering clamshell


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Is there really a big interest in these? If so I could drop Greg a line and suggest he looks into it...


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

I'd be in. 
My attempt left me pleased with the location of the gauge, but my execution could have been better

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Start a thread and get a list of people. If there is enough interest I'll have a talk with him:thumbup:


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

i have a steering column one that does dual gauges. i bought it from new south 

POD 009 Mk4 Dual ColumnPod $40.00 requires very little modification and mounts on top of the factory column with double sided tape or you can screw it. 


modification just means drill two holes in the back of the gauge holders so that the cluster buttons for time and speed alarm have a place to go.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Greg could prob handle it... but I think the reason no one makes one for the steering column is b/c it would block the stock cluster too much.

The Supra dual pillar pod is suppose to work well with a heat gun and a bit of "moulding", but if your car isn't gong for the "sports car/modified" look - it could be a bit much. 

FYI - I have a Mantis which will get PODIs eventually and I just don't think I like how low they are... yet, I can't lose a vent again b/c it sucks in the summer months.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I have the vent pod, but it has slots around it and still flows air


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Out of your line of sight, but convenient to hide.












What gauges are you looking to buy? Maybe we can minimize the amount of gauges by mixing functions together. I'd think all you need is A/F & Boost. Maybe look at the Podi gauges? I've heard some people say EGT is important but I don't have one yet.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> I have the vent pod, but it has slots around it and still flows air


Slits in 100+ degree weather is useless - plus you cannot direct the air flow. This is the only downfall


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

DougLoBue said:


> Out of your line of sight, but convenient to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I keep the TT i plan to upgrade the stereo/system and will likely go with a double din GPS unit... Therefore something like this is the plan after I figure out how I want to customize things.

Also - this may be "out of site" but way better than looking down at the Mantis IMO


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

I had heard about the supra pods, i may try to find a triple and pick it up.. Im running- Boost, AFR, EGT, Oil Pressure (running external cooler), AWIC water temp.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> Slits in 100+ degree weather is useless - plus you cannot direct the air flow. This is the only downfall


True. Then again I always have my windows down and rarely use the air


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> Start a thread and get a list of people. If there is enough interest I'll have a talk with him:thumbup:


I've talked to him numerous times about it. I also talked to Winston about it last weekend. I'm gonna have one made then go from there see if there is enough interest for a production run.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

WiKKiDTT said:


> i have a steering column one that does dual gauges. i bought it from new south
> 
> POD 009 Mk4 Dual ColumnPod $40.00 requires very little modification and mounts on top of the factory column with double sided tape or you can screw it.
> 
> ...


Do you have a picture of this installed... I'm curious. And now that I have the radio surround on the way for my double din GPS project I may need an option


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I think a-pillar pods are kinda ugly. I would much rather see someone make one to go between the defroster vents on the dash. Or built in to one of the grates..


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

Ugly is subjective.. The motor is running Autronic ecu, so this is more function over form. Because I'll need to adjust mixes for the water according to temperature.. Here in Oklahoma we get heat indexes of 110 degrees plus in the summer and


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Honestly in your case its better to be safe then sorry. As far as placement thats all up to your opinion


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> I think a-pillar pods are kinda ugly. I would much rather see someone make one to go between the defroster vents on the dash. Or built in to one of the grates..


Someone tried this a few years ago and it didn't look too good. I agree this would be the optimal location - But unless you re wrap the dash after install, I think it will always look out of place. There is not enough width to angle the gauge - and that is why you can't really add a gauge or two and have them work well. 

Unfortunately, we don't have many options available that fit everyone's taste. I was excited about the vent solution till the first hot day... The Mantis looks great but is so impractical. (not that I stare at gauges... but it might as well be on the passenger side floor it's so low and out of eye sight. 

The A Pillar pods look after market, but depending on how "sporty" of a look your car has, can look OK. I think 3 would look "ricey" or overdone IMO. 

Maybe someone will go all out and reconfigure after market gauges and mount them all in the factory Cluster location... Could look very cool if done right. Question is - can you make it work? Maybe keep things plugged in and parts shoved in the dash to keep the car starting and running. Sound cool - likely a PITA


----------

